# Just started learning to sail after talking about it for 20 years



## mattt (Aug 26, 2013)

Just got my basic keel certification and hoping to take basic cruising soon. I only know the basics for now, but excited to learn more. I still find docking nerve wracking but I've never had a mishap.


----------



## Palm-Tree-Living (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey your ahead of me, I don't even own a sail .... but am in the market. best of luck, and I am very sure you will have years of fun with it and out of it as well. 

Blessings,


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

mattt said:


> Just got my basic keel certification and hoping to take basic cruising soon. I only know the basics for now, but excited to learn more. I still find docking nerve wracking but I've never had a mishap.


You will. And you'll learn from it and move on. Happens to 99% of us.

Welcome to SailNet.


----------



## mattt (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks! I actually don't have a boat. I joined a club and use the club's boats. I'm giving myself a year of using club boats and keeping track of how much I spend versus how much I sail. That'll make it easier to decide whether or not to get my own boat.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Most sensible thing I've heard in a while.


----------



## mattt (Aug 26, 2013)

DRFerron said:


> Most sensible thing I've heard in a while.


I got a spreadsheet and everything.


----------



## Palm-Tree-Living (Aug 25, 2013)

Smart, this alone tells me you will be great. 

Blessings,


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome! When you start looking at houses as these funny, immovable, pathetically land-locked objects....you'll know it's time.

I still hold my breath when docking. So far so good -- I haven't passed out and had no mishaps either


----------



## mattt (Aug 26, 2013)

I had that docking mishap you promised today, DRFerron. And yeah, I learned A LOT. The dock staff managed to see how badly things were going in time to prevent an insurance claim. I docked again a couple hours later with my newly acquired lesson, and docked in heavy wind like a pro.


----------



## mattt (Aug 26, 2013)

Wife and I just finished (and passed) the US Sailing Basic Cruising course and now we can take the club's cruising sailboats out and about. We've gone sailing every weekend since we started sailing in August, which is saying a bit since the weather is now officially sucking here in Seattle.

It's safe to say we're hooked!


----------

